# EC680.M & Sage Dose Control Pro setup?



## Domje (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

New around here and just getting started on my coffee brewing journey, After realising my love for coffee by purchasing an aeropress, I bought an Delonghi EC680M Sage (Breville) Dose Control Pro and I'm looking to try and perfect my espresso.

Wondering if anyone has the same kit or similar and was wondering which grind settings and timings you were using for your brewing?

Cheers!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Domje said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New around here and just getting started on my coffee brewing journey, After realising my love for coffee by purchasing an aeropress, I bought an Delonghi EC680M Sage (Breville) Dose Control Pro and I'm looking to try and perfect my espresso.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum

Just letting you know that there aren't that many active members on this forum with your current set up, so you might not get any meaningful advice or recommendations..

I've played around a lot with Dedica 680. I don't know if you knowingly or not bought a machine with a pressurised basket, but as with all things, it has its pros and cons.

The pro is that it is extremely user friendly. To the point that it's almost foolproof. Pressurised basket takes away majority of the variables that tend to lead to mistakes.

Since there aren't many things that you can do terribly wrong, conversely, there aren't many things you can do brilliantly with any machines with a pressurised basket.

Having said all that.. There are still many things you can experiment with and importantly, understand and grasp the fundamentals of espresso. Experiment with grind size and try reprogramming the volumetric (water in ml out).

Good luck and have fun


----------



## randomandy (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been consistently having issued with my EC680 whereby it randomly doesn't pour and the grinds become like rock in the portafilter, I'm thinking its the pump on the way as its 2 years old and gets used a lot. I'm using a Delonghi KG79 grinder which isn't the best is a burr grinder. With your 680 what grind size did you find works? I'm at about 25% off the finest setting.


----------

